# retrofit insulation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure looks like you have some major issues to deal outside before doing anything to fix what caused all that rot in the first place.
Covering up rot is not going to fix anything.
You would need a 2 X 6 wall to fit R19.
Looks like whoever installed that insulation compressed and twisted it. Compressed insulation is close to useless.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What is that black with white spot area, looks like a hole, or molded mess or some kind of garbage area?

You might have a whole lotta bad.

That batt next to the area is improperly placed as well.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that old steel pipe still active? Depending on your location which you neglected to include in your profile so we have to guess, supply lines should not have been run on outside walls in cold areas.
All that old steel plumbing at some point is going to need to be replaced. It's going to leak, plug up on the inside reducing flow, and leave rust stains on your fixtures.
No amount of water softening is going to stop the stains without getting rid of the iron pipes.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You have got bigger problems on the outside of the structure...I suspect.

You usually don't see that king of degradation from interior moisture and condensation.

Any chance of you telling us where the home is located and getting some exterior pics?

Joe's advice is spot on above...as usual.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Is that old steel pipe still active? Depending on your location which you neglected to include in your profile so we have to guess, supply lines should not have been run on outside walls in cold areas.
> All that old steel plumbing at some point is going to need to be replaced. It's going to leak, plug up on the inside reducing flow, and leave rust stains on your fixtures.
> No amount of water softening is going to stop the stains without getting rid of the iron pipes.


the pipe is a vent, not supply thank god!


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> You have got bigger problems on the outside of the structure...I suspect.
> 
> You usually don't see that king of degradation from interior moisture and condensation.
> 
> ...


i am in your area actually right outside DC

see the outside looks fine. just regular vinyl siding. i had no idea it was like this in the bathroom. they had old tile for the bath surround, with no fan. we put in a new exhaust fan. not sure if this means anything


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> What is that black with white spot area, looks like a hole, or molded mess or some kind of garbage area?
> 
> You might have a whole lotta bad.
> 
> ...


haha you and me both ED-that white spot looks like styrofoam! i was confused myself, but it looks like the black stuff is rotted wood, and behind this rot is that white stuff. i want to say its a whole sheet of styrofoam


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

by teh way thank you all for helping-this was not what i expected to find and its killing my project deadline


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That Styrofoam could be the insulation for the vinyl siding. 

When Vinyl first came out they used Styrofoam backer/ insulation. 

As I said you need to look better at it, have Window wash, come over to advise in person if he will. 

And hope that the "rotted wood" stuff is not your original house siding.


ED


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> That Styrofoam could be the insulation for the vinyl siding.
> 
> When Vinyl first came out they used Styrofoam backer/ insulation.
> 
> ...


the 'rotted wood' is wafer thin. i poked at it gently and you can tell its like 1/8 inch. thaat cant be the original siding right? 

yea i think the styrofoam is the backing to the siding...so basically all i have left is the siding. i thought they put housewrap or whatever else behind it?? what happened to the actual wall?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

federer said:


> the 'rotted wood' is wafer thin. i poked at it gently and you can tell its like 1/8 inch. thaat cant be the original siding right?
> 
> yea i think the styrofoam is the backing to the siding...so basically all i have left is the siding. i thought they put housewrap or whatever else behind it?? what happened to the actual wall?


Probably not original siding. 

As for what happened to the original wall, you would need to ask an original owner, and or the contractor who sided the home.

I would speculate that someone just covered up the mess to sell it and run with the money. AKA House flipper.

Both probably not an option, so your best option is to remove what you have to, to get to a solid base to rebuild from. 

Yes I know that this is costly/ time consuming, and annoying. 

But I have always said, " If you are going to do it, do it right the first time". 


ED


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

federer said:


> t*he 'rotted wood' is wafer thin. i poked at it gently and you can tell its like 1/8 inch.* thaat cant be the original siding right?
> 
> yea i think the styrofoam is the backing to the siding...so basically all i have left is the siding. i thought they put housewrap or whatever else behind it?? what happened to the actual wall?


Hi there. Just a wild thought, but could that black wafer thin piecemeal be disintegrated tar paper? Looks like some decent wood under it…


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ProGreen said:


> Hi there. Just a wild thought, but could that black wafer thin piecemeal be disintegrated tar paper? Looks like some decent wood under it…


no its wood. it looks like lathe kinda you can see where the planks end individually its laid horizonal. the black stuff is the old kimsul insulation thats wet and stuck to it


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Probably not original siding.
> 
> As for what happened to the original wall, you would need to ask an original owner, and or the contractor who sided the home.
> 
> ...


no budget and time i think we are just gonna cover it up and drywall it


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In my opinion: 

You will be putting a band-aid on a malignant tumor.


ED


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> In my opinion:
> 
> You will be putting a band-aid on a malignant tumor.
> 
> ...


i know ed....i know...


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ProGreen said:


> Hi there. Just a wild thought, but could that black wafer thin piecemeal be disintegrated tar paper? Looks like some decent wood under it…


hey
actually i went take 2nd look you are right. it does look like tar paper. i dont think theres any wood under though it's the styrofoam thats it


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Could you check with the local building inspectors office, to see if anything has been through their office about any remodeling work?

That might answer your question about where is the original siding, and if there was any fire damage, or auto accident, or other disaster that has occurred in the homes past. 

If there are records it might give you somewhere to start on refurbishing the place right.

ED


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Could you check with the local building inspectors office, to see if anything has been through their office about any remodeling work?
> 
> That might answer your question about where is the original siding, and if there was any fire damage, or auto accident, or other disaster that has occurred in the homes past.
> 
> ...


thats good idea but we dont have the means to refurbish. band aid man


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am happy to take a look and lend an opinion if need be.

I think you have my contact information already.


----------

